# 1st Week



## magtom (Feb 11, 2013)

Just my first week lost 4lbs only 36 to go


----------



## haz (Feb 12, 2013)

magtom said:


> Just my first week lost 4lbs only 36 to go



brilliant!!! keep it going.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2013)

That's excellent magtom! Well done!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Magtom, the first weeks are brilliant in that the weight loss tends to come that bit faster (well you're still spending energy on carting round the excess whilst eating less).  Unfortunately it can take a few weeks for people to start noticing - but when they do, it gives you a lovely boost.  Keep at it, you're worth it!


----------

